# INTEL 4500mhd



## arsenish (Oct 23, 2008)

hey guys, i  recently got HP pavillion dv4-1120us and it has shared graphics of Intel 4500mhd (the specs say so but i could no find it mentioned any where in my computer). I am not much into computer games, but i love playing counter strike, my laptop cannot even run that game. it says "available vedio menmory 15mb!!!" somthing like that. why might that be is it may be because of the driver...........any ideas then please,


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Oct 23, 2008)

Intel Integrated Graphics... a pain in the butt. I would just boy a new half-decent graphics card (Radeon 46xx series or GeForce 8500,9500,8600, are all low-power cards and easily beat any integrated graphics). If you want to do away with the Intel, though, do the following:

1. Go to BIOS and see if you can find a setting for sharder graphics memory. If you can, turn it all the way up.

2. Update the drivers (go to system properties -> device manager and see what's under display adapters. DOuble-click the adapter and hit "update the driver", OR download the drivers manually from Intel's website)


----------



## arsenish (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Hackapelite no options like that on my BIOS and when i tried updating the driver it said up to date. No matter how weak the intel integrated graphics may be it should be able to play games like counter strike. I just cannot figure out whats wrong with this machine....... whenever i launch cs1.6 it says "available memory less than 15 mb"


----------



## Stildawn (Oct 25, 2008)

Had the same problem, it seems Cs1.6 etc isnt supported by modern hardware (as im sure you have much more that 15mb memory lol), as its a very old game, I reckonmend installing either CS-Condition Zero or CS-Source as both will then work fine. Plus they are better


----------



## MrBucket (Oct 25, 2008)

Stildawn said:


> Had the same problem, it seems Cs1.6 etc isnt supported by modern hardware (as im sure you have much more that 15mb memory lol), as its a very old game, I reckonmend installing either CS-Condition Zero or CS-Source as both will then work fine. Plus they are better


Hit boxes on CS Source piss me off alot you can enable them while you play and even with a ping below 20 you can see the hit boxes drag behind the actually person youre shooting at. Some people just like the classics tho, i still play Warcraft 3 online ha, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Stildawn (Oct 26, 2008)

Hit boxes? Ive never seen these?

But I agree the old school CS gameplay was more realistic (getting killed easyier etc) dont know why they had to change it so much, should have just done up the graphics lol.


----------

